# Low Beams Headlights don't work



## Tuz (Oct 5, 2004)

I am new to the forum and I came here for help. Few days ago I noticed that my low beams don't work on both headlights, high beams work, fog lights work, everything else seems ok, however low beams are out, I replaced the fuse, however nothing change, please I need ideas, this is a 2001 Maxima SE, Manual Trans


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

usually I only see this in older Maximas, but the problem is most likely in the switch at the steering column. it has separate connectors for L/R and low/high beam in the switch, and one of them can become dirty and stop functioning.
it can also be that the low beam filament on the bulb has gone out.. I know some of the 5th gens have HID and some don't, and I'm not sure whether it's high beam, low beam, or both... but those are the two most common culprits.. bad bulb and bad switch on the steering column.


----------



## Tuz (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks



Matt93SE said:


> usually I only see this in older Maximas, but the problem is most likely in the switch at the steering column. it has separate connectors for L/R and low/high beam in the switch, and one of them can become dirty and stop functioning.
> it can also be that the low beam filament on the bulb has gone out.. I know some of the 5th gens have HID and some don't, and I'm not sure whether it's high beam, low beam, or both... but those are the two most common culprits.. bad bulb and bad switch on the steering column.


----------

